# What's the best maximum heart rate to work out at to lose weight ?



## wackothug (Jun 7, 2014)

i work out at 55 - 60 % mhr for around 20 minute every on empty stomach  , is that good ?? and i take xnical 120 mg ... but i don't see my weight budging , for 10 days now ...


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 7, 2014)

About 150 to 180 bpm. Check a chart on google for accuracy.

I recommwnd getting with spongy, you'll shed fat.


----------



## anewguy (Jun 8, 2014)

I get up around 180, which is optimal for me. If I'm not careful and go balls to the wall I can get up to 210. It's only happened twice but I proceeded to step off the treadmill and walk slowly to my car lol. 

Anyway, for me... I do HIIT. I get to about 180 and then slow down to about 140ish. But I don't necessarily pay much attention to my heart rate as much as I used to... I just kind of go with how much I feel I can take and then back down, back up, etc. 

If you work out at a gym, you may get funny looks but a buddy and I started doing treadmill as high as we can (all out sprint) for 20 seconds on... Then jump off for 20. And back on for 20. Do that for 10 minutes straight and you'll see why we do it.  (Be sure you're warmed up and stretched first)


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 8, 2014)

wackothug said:


> i work out at 55 - 60 % mhr for around 20 minute every on empty stomach  , is that good ?? and i take xnical 120 mg ... but i don't see my weight budging , for 10 days now ...


if you are doing slow cardio (heart rate fat burning mode) you are going to have to do at least 45 min to see results.

if you only want to do 20 min, you need to be doing HIIT cardio


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 8, 2014)

Supposedly going over 85 percent is anaerobic, 65 to 85 is optimal for cardio improvement and fat loss.

Most I can go is 185 before a panic attack starts lol.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 8, 2014)

150-180 is what I do I have gone as fast as 215 by accident too much for a 44 yo guy I new I fuked when I started seeing stars falling so I sat down ducked my head to keep myself from having the lights go out!
LOL


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 17, 2014)

Depends on your diet, if you are doing any kind of low carb regiment keep your HR on the lower end


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jenner said:


> if you are doing slow cardio (heart rate fat burning mode) you are going to have to do at least 45 min to see results.
> 
> if you only want to do 20 min, you need to be doing HIIT cardio



I have found that HIIT cardio takes about the same amount of time, sure 20 min of actual intermittent high intensity movement, but lets be real you can't just show up and start blasting while your muscles are cold, a good warm up, stretching session before hand is imperative to prevent injury and same goes at the end, a cool down and stretching to prevent tight muscles, which takes me at least 10 min for each, but then again it depends on what kind of HIIT you are doing I guess, I do wind sprints or bleachers and if I don't warm up and stretch before, i am almost guaranteed a strain in a quad muscle. But depending on your goals and diet I think HIIT is best for reducing body fat while sparing muscle and if you are low carbing it, HIIT is out of the question. Do you agree Jenner?


----------

